# Scored a #9 A model last night.



## starion007 (Jan 27, 2013)

I was driving home from work yesterday and saw a machinery for sale sign in my neighborhood. 
U_TURN!! They had a Bridgeport knee small table for $1500 in good shape and in the corner was a South Bend #9 model A with tooling for $800. 
After a couple of minutes they said $700 so I snapped it up. Has several chucks, metal table, bunch of tools and looks to be in pretty good shape, covered in sawdust. Will need a complete disassemble and cleaning, paint before I give it a permanent home. I have a Stark #4 that I really like but this has so much potential. I snapped a pic and sent it to a buddy and he called right away and said don't let that get away!!
Serial number is old style so its pre-1947 from what the web site says. Catalog 644A 4 foot bed.
If I had had enough money I would have bought the mill but just couldn't swing it. 
I'm really happy right now!!


----------



## macrnr (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice, that will keep you busy for while. Good Score


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats, great score, especially with all those chucks! I would love to see all the goodies that are underneath it on the shelves. I cannot for the life of me understand why people use these lathes for wood turning when there are so many good wood turning lathes out there. I wood work also and I still don't get it.


----------



## starion007 (Jan 29, 2013)

I pulled out the stuff tonight, I never got a chance to even take a look before. Lots of steel rod and flat stock along with some bass and plastic that will come in handy I'm sure. Pretty good selection of HSS bits and a bunch of parting tools. Should clean up good with a little time and elbow grease. The metal bench is OK but I don't know if I'll keep that, the bench I have the other lathe on is real nice and the height is perfect. In the second picture top right hand corner I cant figure what that is for, any body have an idea?


----------



## xalky (Jan 29, 2013)

> In the second picture top right hand corner I cant figure what that is for, any body have an idea?


 Looks to be a tool post of some kind. From what i can gather in the picture, it looks like there's a T-nut that bolts to the cross slide. The tear drop shape of the large hole looks like it's made that way to accomodate different diameter, round shafts, that can be locked down with the bolt on the side.... But thats just a wild guess.)

Nice lathe. It looks to be in good shape.


----------



## barn (Feb 5, 2013)

Does look like some kind of boring bar holder of some kind doesn't it.


----------



## Dandon (Feb 7, 2013)

Helluva nice deal ! I'm jealous.
Dan


----------



## prmindartmouth (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, lots of goodies. When I bought my SB 10k from a professional machinist about 15 years ago, he was turning wood coffee table legs on it and the sawdust/chips were everywhere, even some in the apron. Said if he needed to turn metal, he did it at work.:nono:
You might want to get one of those felt and restore kits off epay for your new jewel!

prmindartmouth


----------



## starion007 (Feb 7, 2013)

I had no idea how far wood chips migrate!! I took all the major components off and wow its going to need a complete tear down and cleaning. I didn't see anything on the first pass that looked too bad so I'm hoping a good cleaning, painting and lube will set it straight. I saw the book and felt kit on eBay, looks like a decent price, that will start in a few weeks. I'm going to send off for the data card from Grizzly just for nostalgia. I'm cool with the refurbish work, it will be fun.


----------



## Tommie D (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice score! Don't forget to do a video documentary on the rebuild so I have something to go by when I rebuild mine.


----------



## gramps1951 (Feb 8, 2013)

How is the clean-up/rebuild coming? Keep us posted.


----------

